# I ordered a new OBD 2 scanner



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I ordered a new OBD 2 scanner today. It is a Obdlink LX. See link below. This is a Bluetooth device and I bought it because I wanted live data viewing and logging. It does many other things as well, like capturing “Raw Data” in a hexadecimal format. Not sure how anybody is supposed to interpret this data, but I am sure it is useful for somebody. I got this based on the functionality (Bluetooth, can pair with my Android tablet or Windows 10 Cloudbook, number of features and speed of connection) as well as, of course, price. At less than $60, total, it seems like a pretty good deal.

Question: anybody ever used this device? Tips or comments on functionality? I am looking forward to the live data streaming and capture, for fuel trim and O2 sensor information. There is also 3rd party software available for Ford that looks intriguing (FORscan). Looks like I am going to be having some fun when it gets here!

Oh, it also might help me figure out why Jeanette’s Altima keeps stalling. I replaced the MAP sensor and the vacuum line, but the MIL came back. Stalls less, but still stalls. On the plus side, her driver's side windshield wiper is fixed. 

https://www.scantool.net/obdlink-lxbt/


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

So you bought adapter ONLY? What's wrong with $9 one? I have 3 of them. They work fine with Torque app(either free or you can pay few bucks for some blows and whistles)
All of those - mine - adapters work fine. I had, unfortunately, to discontinue them as when used on both of my Hybrids, they eventually cause ABS/VSC light to come up.
Should have told me, I'd have sent you one for free. Either one would work fine on your car. Hybrids have way too many computers and sensors. 
You can go to Torque website, developer has list of adapters that work with Torque.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...2+adapter.TRS0&_nkw=elm+obd2+adapter&_sacat=0

I was told that BT OBD2 adapters that have micro usb cable DO NOT cause any interference with onboard computers.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELM327-v1-5...ewItem&hash=item3abbe73b88:g:stUAAOSwX~dWoPLm
They sure do stick out of port though.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> So you bought adapter ONLY? What's wrong with $9 one? I have 3 of them. They work fine with Torque app(either free or you can pay few bucks for some blows and whistles)
> All of those - mine - adapters work fine. I had, unfortunately, to discontinue them as when used on both of my Hybrids, they eventually cause ABS/VSC light to come up.
> Should have told me, I'd have sent you one for free. Either one would work fine on your car. Hybrids have way too many computers and sensors.
> You can go to Torque website, developer has list of adapters that work with Torque.


Read the info on the link. It explains it. It gets here tomorrow \.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I did. About 3 times. then read your post.

_OBDLink® LX is a budget-priced, pocket-size Bluetooth OBD-II* adapter

*_*It's not a scanner.* It is simple BT dongle that allows you to connect something else to OBD2 port wirelessly. Then you need either Torque app or whatever else to use that adapter to access data and interpret them. 
You said you ordered *scanner. *


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

You saw this part, right?

_Should have told me, I'd have sent you one for free._


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> You saw this part, right?
> 
> _Should have told me, I'd have sent you one for free._


Yes, and thank you for the offer. I may take you up in it if the device I bought proves less than satisfactory. I saw several, highly rated and cheap, bluetooth scanners on Amazon. I chose this one because of the speed of the connection and the 128 bit security encryption. The included software, OBDWIZ, also looks quite capable. I can download Torque for my tablet. The main plus for me was Windows 10 compatibility, so I can use the device on both my tablet and laptop.

Should get here today, so I will check it out this afternoon or tomorrow. I will probably test it out on Jeanette's Altima, since there is still something wrong with it and it was running rich according to freeze frame data.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> I did. About 3 times. then read your post.
> 
> _OBDLink® LX is a budget-priced, pocket-size Bluetooth OBD-II* adapter
> 
> ...


The software that comes with it makes the package complete. Transmitter (device) and the included software (OBDWIZ). It will also support Torque and FORScan and other third party software. I agree, $50 for just the device would be foolish. Device+software makes it worth it to me.

You might want to check out the "apps and software" tab on the product link. Detailed info of the scanning capabilities, including screen shots. It looks really impressive (to me).


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't matter to me as I can't use any of those OBD2 things on my hybrids.
I am considering Mongus cable and techstream s/w for our Toyotas. Cable is around $20 and s/w is free.
I have, otherwise, good scanner from HFT.
Offer stays. i have no use for those dongles anyway. Just rattling in storage compartments. 
Why don't you wait until the promised magic arrives and try it out? I have been through MANY online promises that turned out to be a dud.
Btw. I-phone dongle is something like $300 as nothing else will work with IOS.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Checked out OBDWiz. Looks cool. Let's see how it works, figure you got it by now. Just be careful with PIDs adjustments.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Major reveal so far: Engine temp never exceeds 175 degrees F. Thermostat stuck open. Three Mode 6 readings out of spec. No codes on the car though.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

That was quite an - uninformative - review of your purchase.
Care to extrapolate?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> That was quite an - uninformative - review of your purchase.
> Care to extrapolate?


Well, damn, this was just the 1st 10 minutes of me turning it on... Give me a break!


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I drove around with the scanner software logging my drive. Pretty cool log tracking and real time data stream. The android software is less featured, but does have a Mode 6 data logging option. Not real intuitive but here is a screen shot that shows three test parameters are not within spec.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Change thermostat and retest. Engine needs to get to operating temp before it runs certain tests or tests will fail. And some tests are not available on some vehicles. If you look at Monitor tests ran, it will show which tests ran, didn't run, or not available.:vs_cool:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Very good info, thank you.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I have been logging data and reviewing it on my Android (primarily) for the last couple of days. I will write a review of this device and software and probably put it in a blog post rather than the forums. However, I can say that I find the android version quite useful so far. It has already told me a couple of things about the Lincoln that are important to me. Even though no MIL has been thrown, I have found that the engine coolant temp never goes above 176 degrees. I logged my trip into work today. Distance 6.02 miles, time 29 minutes, 18 seconds. Engine temp reached its maximum at 18.1 minutes, 176 degrees. The temp was plotted over the trip, and rose steadily until it reached its max reading. This implies that the ECT sensor is reporting accurately and that the thermostat is probably stuck open. 

I would have thought this would throw a code, but it has not.

Additionally, I plotted short and long term fuel trim for bank one and two. Bank one seemed to mostly be pretty much within the normal range (as I understand it), with less than 10 points difference between short and long term trim. Mostly, the fuel trim was on the lean side for both banks. However, bank two showed quite a few readings of long term trim of +14 points on the lean side, the short term trim was around zero or -3, so there was more than a 10 point difference between the two. This supposedly is an excessively lean condition. Still no code, though.

I looked up the TID tests my car failed and they all point to a small leak in the EVAP system somewhere. From what I read, it could be a bad seal on the gas cap, a leaking O ring on the fuel filter, or a vacuum line deteriorating somewhere. Probably other possible causes too. Still, no MIL, but good to know.

When it warms up here, I guess I will change the thermostat. That doesn’t look to be too difficult, though messy.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

While examining the radiator hose/thermostat housing, I discovered a (big!) vacuum hose I had neglected to reattach when I changed my IAC valve. As my 10 year old daughter would say, "Derp!"

Didn't throw a code though. That's kind of weird. Guess what? Navigator idles and runs smoother now.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I hear that forgetfulness is a sign of being human.

 There are too many things under the hood anymore to keep track of, so don't over analyze that little mistake.


ED


----------



## bluefish7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Got the OBD Link MX to chase vacuum leak and MAP sensor codes in my wife's Acadia, have yet to find out why the MAP sensor is reading voltage out of range but it did allow me to clear the MIL long enough to pass emissions! Great little device, but connecting to wireless network repeatedly is a pain, might get the GM software add on at some point but the scantool.net software that comes with it does fine, the app is fine too.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Here are a couple of screen shots from the OBDLink LX (Android software) from my Lincoln Navigator. I logged Short and Long Term Fuel Trim info (bank 1 and 2) for a trip, as well as O2 sensor voltage readings (bank 1 and 2). I also recorded other dashboard views as well. Here are the first two: 1st, O2 sensor voltage, from the dashboard.

2nd: ST and LT fuel trim snap shot, at around 1000 RPM.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

A screen shot from the Windows 10 software of the PID values from my drive home this afternoon.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Long term fuel trim looks fine for a not fully warm engine.. Cold does what compared to operating temps. I noticed that coolant temp of 176(9). Thermostat on that vehicle starts to open around 188 to 195 degrees. Fully open at 212 degrees. Stant is the brand name I buy. I stay away from auto zone. Their thermostats have gave me more blown head gaskets than I can count.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Are NAPA T-stats rebranded Stants? One of the NAPA t-stats is a "192 degree Superstat," which is a trademark of Stant.

The highest coolant temp I have recorded is 181. Usually, it tops out at 176.

Does the O ring go on top of the t-stat or under it?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I would need to SEE the housing, but I believe that the O- ring goes into the groove in the housing or the manifold.

And the thermostat has a slight detent that it goes into.

Yes I believe that you discovered a trade secret, manufacturers re-brand their stuff for Major clients.


ED


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

NAPA sells Stant. No need for a super stant unless it makes ya happy. Just a regular stant thermostat will be fine. I use the super stant in hot rods. The oring goes on top of thermostat.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

A short video showing the live data stream on the dashboard (Android tablet). A little jittery, but not too bad.


----------

